# frida-nc has joined the Spanish-English moderators



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Frida-nc has joined as a moderator.

Glad to be working with you Frida!

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Hola, Frida! Bienvenida al equipo!


----------



## frida-nc

Thanks very much Mike. I am happy to be working to keep WordReference working for everyone.

Vanda, companheira, agradeço muito a tua gentileza.  (I probably messed that up, so, Vanda, my colleague and friend, thanks a bunch for your kindness!)


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, Frida! It will be a pleasure to work with you.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mucha suerte querida Frida , tu presencia en el equipo de moderadores es una noticia maravillosa.

Abrazos,
Beatriz


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team!! *


----------



## Gévy

¡Bienvenida! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, Frida!!, ¡¡sé que por acá por Bs. As. todos tienen el mejor recuerdo de vos!!


----------



## coquis14

Me alegro mucho por usted Frida , siempre atiendo de manera especial sus vastos conociemientos.


----------



## frida-nc

Dear friends!  Thanks for the kind wishes.
Sister, your techno-tutelage is invaluable!  
Beatriz, we've been pals a long time! (Tampi de mi corazón...)
Paul and Gévy, new friends: so glad to know you.  You have all my admiration for your work in the Italian and French forums. 
¡Rayines! la próxima vez, te busco para darte un abrazo.
Coquis, acabo de ver tu mensaje. Mil gracias, por favor *tuteémonos*, y espero conocerte mejor.


----------



## EmilyD

Mazel Tov !  Frida.  

_~~Nomi_


----------



## sokol

A warm welcome from me too, Frida!


----------



## alexacohen

Mi querida Frida, qué privilegio tenerte como mod.

Estoy contentísima por ti y por todos nosotros. 

Un abrazo

Ale


----------



## frida-nc

Hi *Emily*, versatility and helpfulness  personified, that's you! Many thanks for your good wishes.

And I can tell that I'm going to look to my new friend *sokol* for his great store of humor when I (or others) need cheering up.  

*Alexa,* queridísima, quiero que no se vaya a perder nunca nuestra amistad sino que siempre se fortalezca.  Un beso.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome Frida!

This is for you.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Felicidades! espero que ayudes a mantener ese circo de 4 pistas en control.


----------



## frida-nc

Molte grazie Laura, e per fortuna sono germoglie di rose invece di cavolini (di Bruxelles) come avevo creduto. Cuore molto bello, col rosmarino e le rose.   Grazie!  (hmmmm, hope for few errors)

¡Hola Cabeza tuna! haré lo que puedo, menos para controlar que para asegurar que los foros sirvan a todo el mundo.  Te agradezco el mensaje amable.


----------



## Grekh

Woe, felicidades, y espero que tu colaboración a los foros siga siendo igual de buena o mejor!


----------



## Bocha

*

Congrats Frida and welcome to the team!*​


----------



## loladamore

Ooooooooh!!!!!!!! Congratulations Frida! 
Will you still have time for my questions?
A photo of me/your mum (spit curl) by way of thanks/congrats.

LOve
LOla x


----------



## frida-nc

Hola mi amigo *Grekh*, te he encontrado con frecuencia en los foros, aunque no tanto en los últimos dias.  ¡Un forero de calidad que ayuda a todos!  Un abrazo.

Hi *Bocha*, one of our great Argentinian mods (we have several!) I'll take that champagne to toast every one of you, because you're all great!

Lo-Lo-Lo-*Lola*, so many months without even a distant view of your stylish self!  I'll try to range around to keep up with you.  ¡Un beso!


----------



## Kibramoa

Llego un poquitín tarde a la fiesta.
Frida feciciades por tu nombramiento.  
Enhorabuena.
No hemos coincidido ultimamente, pero tus sabias respuestas me han ayudado mucho. Gracias.


----------



## fsabroso

_Frida:_

_Reafirmar mi alegría de tenerte como moderadora, siempre eres una gran ayuda en los foros, Bienvenida al Mod Team! _


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Frida. El foro ganará mucho teniéndote como moderadora. Ánimo y suerte. Un abrazo. 

Ant


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It's great to have  you with us .... welcome aboard!


----------



## romarsan

¡Frida!

Me alegro un montón guapa. Enhora buena. Es un privilegio enorme tenerte como moderadora.

Besos
Ro


----------



## frida-nc

*Kibramoa, *amiguita, nunca es tarde.  Abrazo fuerte para demostrar que te extrañaba.

Mi admiradísimo* Fsabroso*, qué encanto unirme al equipo donde sirves con tanto empeño y entendimiento. 

*Antpax, *forero completo y compañero en tantas aventuras linguísticas, mi abrazo para tí.

*Chaska Ñawi*, thank you for your ever-kind and ever-welcoming (though firm) voice in the forums, and for "reaching out" to me and others.  It's great to join you.

Mi querida* Romarsan, *espero verte a menudo desde ahora, tesoro. ¡Gracias por venir! Besos.


----------



## alacant

Hello, Frida,

Congratulations to the team of mods for being lucky enough to have you aboard.

Fly very high, Alacant


----------



## frida-nc

*Alacant*, many thanks for your good wish.
I always enjoy your wit and wisdom in the Forums. You're already a high-flyin' forera!
Best to you in beautiful Alicante.


----------



## Metztli

Un poco tarde, pero aquí estoy para felicitarte y decirte que da mucho gusto tenerte de _moduladora_


----------



## frida-nc

*Meztli, *te agradezco la felicitación, y haré lo que puedo para que WF no se haga tu "purgatorio."  Un abrazo.


----------



## alexacohen

frida-nc said:


> *Alexa,* queridísima, quiero que no se vaya a perder nunca nuestra amistad sino que siempre se fortalezca. Un beso.


 
Perderla nunca nunca, Frida!

Será un privilegio que me borres y me edites cien mil veces por off-topic and cheeky... 

Un abrazo


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidades Frida!!!
Es un placer tenerte de moderadora.
Un abrazo
Silvia


----------



## frida-nc

Gracias mis amigas _cheeky _y silvia,
Me alegro todas las veces que las encuentro en los foros.
Y no pienso borrar ninguna de sus contribuciones (!)
Dos abrazos.


----------

